
Failure - domino
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/01/failure.html
======
JoeAltmaier
I've worked at 8 jobs in my life, only 1 was a regular company.

Of the 7 startups 3 survive to this day, one so mutated as to be
unrecognizable, one identical to the day it started (still small and
struggling), and the one I'm in now.

So that's, what, 4 failures? They each failed a different way. One bought by
Unisys and integrated into their bureaucracy, one bought by Dell and
cancelled, one never got funded (could have, but the chief founder wouldn't
take anybodys money with strings attached).

Or were those successes? Made me who I am, was a great trip with some truly
amazing people, I still keep in touch with dozens of those colleagues. Got
paid along the way, saved a bit, own my house and some property.

Only one resulted in any money for me, putting my kids thru college, not rich
but a nice bonus. And I'm still working, got the job thru an old friend that
recommended me 20 years after we last worked together!

Its a way of life if you want it, welcome to the new millenium.

------
jacquesm
<http://informationarbitrage.com/post/2953984660/failing-well>

